# Laminating screws secure?



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

We spec a good number of walls and ceilings with two and three layers of 5/8" TypeX for soundproofing. Different length standard drywall screws have always been spec'd to go back to original framing (stud, joist or metal track).

Last week a contractor called from a job and insisted on using laminating screws on the third layer. He does this routinely to "have a more stable finish."

Is this a normal practice? Tests that we did with laminating screws a few years ago left me questioning their security and value.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Laminate with PL glue, and laminating screws? A screw that would go clear through the 2 layers underneath though.
Not speaking from experience though
Would seem like more work though than just hitting the layout...


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

The issue is the damping compound used between the drywall layers (3 layers) isn't an "adhesive" and takes a few weeks to set up. So the ceiling is essentially exclusively relying on the laminating screws for the first couple of weeks. 

This isn't at all what we recommend, but the sub was adamant that he would not use standard drywall screws on the final layer. :sad:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I never really cared for them. Used them alot in the old days. Only on walls though.

Don't think I ever tried them on ceilings. I would'nt trust them to hold.

I always go with longer screws to hit the studs.........whatever it takes.Someone will dig up the specs on them I hope.arty:


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

That seems like a good all around assessment.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

Is 5/8 typeX different from regular 5/8 wallboard ? If not i can't see why anything different from a regular drywall screw would be used. If its good enough for almost every sheet of drywall in America why wouldn't it be good enough for a second or 3rd layer? I don't get it & i don't like it. Just my .02









Now i will have to do a search to see what a laminate screw & typeX are so i will know if i just put my foot in my mouth









Ok just checked, Hell no !! I would MUCH rather have the screws & the drywall be attached to the structure rather than to just drywall alone. 
What do i know tho, i only have 2 cents









Not to mention the screws holding the first layer will have more & more of a load on them after each layer if the additonal layers are only screwed to the first layer & not to the structure. How many layers can the first layer screws hold before they fail if they are supporting the entire load? You know what i mean?


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't found any pro that would recommend using laminating screws only. Not one.

I sure appreciate all the opinions.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I would think a lam screw into 1-1/4" of rock(2 layers) would hold pretty well, but if you tested them and didn't like them, well ....

There might be some merit to this method though... screws through framing would transmit vibration(spelled sound)... it's a sound wall..


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

That's a good point about the length of the laminating screws. I would wager he was using lam screws designed to go onto the second layer and that is all.

The three layers are hanging on a decoupled track, so no concern about screws and conduction.


----------



## JeffeVerde (Oct 4, 2009)

I dont' have a spec sheet handy, but if you're using GreenGlue, I'm pretty sure they recommend using lam screws and not screwing 2nd/3rd layers into the framing. But that's for the purpose of decoupling from the framing, which you're addressing with your decoupled track.

On a ceiling, I'd glue/screw the first layer to the "framing" (or track in your case), greenglue and screw the second layer to the framing, and greenglue and laminate-screw the final layer.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the thought. Actually, the manufacturers literature does not recommend laminating screws. All screws go back to the framing, whether that's a track, stud or joist. 

The decoupling is accomplished with the track, as you pointed out, so no benefit by looking to omit framing screws.


----------

